# co2 refills london



## ziggy_909 (16 Jun 2008)

Any one have a good supplier in london.... without having to sent the bottle away for a week....

i currently get a 2kg refill for Â£26.00

i have heard the the london beer gas company do a 6.35kg for about Â£20.00 plus Â£20.00 deposit (first time bottle only)... and they do free delivery..

any body use these guys...


also how big is a FE bottle?  2.kg or 2.5kg...


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (16 Jun 2008)

god, makes me realise how lucky I am getting a swap cylinder for only Â£5.. only takes a days notice too. He'll even leave it outside if hes not in.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2008)

You guys are lucky, best I seen in London is Â£25 for a 2kg refill and have to wait a week for it!!!
I will just get new ones of Dan for Â£22 inc delivery and then decide what to do with the empties!
Someone should start a CO2 refill service, the delivery guy takes the empties back to you and we get a nice discount


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (16 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> You guys are lucky, best I seen in London is Â£25 for a 2kg refill and have to wait a week for it!!!
> I will just get new ones of Dan for Â£22 inc delivery and then decide what to do with the empties!
> Someone should start a CO2 refill service, the delivery guy takes the empties back to you and we get a nice discount



I might ask my guy if he's interested in doing that.. he was telling me only today that he wants more work as hes just expanding. Maybe with carriers it might be possible to do an exchange program driven by deposit or something.

Will ask.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> I might ask my guy if he's interested in doing that.. he was telling me only today that he wants more work as hes just expanding. Maybe with carriers it might be possible to do an exchange program driven by deposit or something.
> Will ask.


Sounds like a plan  anything to helps us unlucky ones get a decent CO2 refill that doesn't break the bank 
I think Â£25 for a refill is a total ripoff!!


----------



## ziggy_909 (16 Jun 2008)

> I will just get new ones of Dan for Â£22 inc delivery and then decide what to do with the empties!



you get new ones filled and delivered and keep the bottle for Â£22.00 ....  

i wanna piece of that action...


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2008)

ziggy_909 said:
			
		

> you get new ones filled and delivered and keep the bottle for Â£22.00 ....
> i wanna piece of that action...



Â£15 each 2kg FE and delivery is Â£7 for the order so the more you buy the cheaper it is!!!
Have a look here and PM Dan  viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1553
Got one from him for when my one runs out and all I can say is 5* service.


----------



## ziggy_909 (16 Jun 2008)

> anything to helps us unlucky ones get a decent CO2 refill that doesn't break the bank
> I think Â£25 for a refill is a total ripoff!!



i used pay 8.50 for a 350g bottle ... didn't even last a month, i'm sure it was only half filled


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (16 Jun 2008)

Ok Ive emailed Chris my guy to see what he recons.

Not wishing to undercut or impact Dans cylinder sideline!! but there has to be a more ecological and economically better solution that buying a new cylinder every time. Thats just ridiculous.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> Ok Ive emailed Chris my guy to see what he recons.
> Not wishing to undercut or impact Dans cylinder sideline!! but there has to be a more ecological and economically better solution that buying a new cylinder every time. Thats just ridiculous.


Yeah I know, hate the thought of having to chuck them when they are empty! To some they are worth more than that.


----------



## ziggy_909 (16 Jun 2008)

> I might ask my guy if he's interested in doing that.. he was telling me only today that he wants more work as hes just expanding. Maybe with carriers it might be possible to do an exchange program driven by deposit or something.
> 
> Will ask.


[/quote]

keep me posted on that one....


----------



## tanker (17 Jun 2008)

wow... that is bloody expensive. i refill my 1kg CO2 at less than 4 pounds here, done in 4hrs.  lasts me quite a long time

but then on the downside, i still cant find those dry ferts after going to so many shops here. cant have best of both worlds


----------



## JamesC (17 Jun 2008)

Just look for your local soft drink / pub supplier as they normally have a CO2 bottle service and it's normally quite cheap. I've got one just up the road to me in Bexleyheath and they charge Â£15+VAT for a 6.35kg refill. Takes about 15 minutes from when I leave the house till I get back with the new bottle.

London Beer Gas are also very good and I know of people who have used them and been very happy with the service.

James


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (17 Jun 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> Just look for your local soft drink / pub supplier as they normally have a CO2 bottle service and it's normally quite cheap. I've got one just up the road to me in Bexleyheath and they charge Â£15+VAT for a 6.35kg refill. Takes about 15 minutes from when I leave the house till I get back with the new bottle.
> 
> London Beer Gas are also very good and I know of people who have used them and been very happy with the service.
> 
> James



yep, that has to be highly preferable. For me tho I dont have space for such a big bottle unfortunately, which I think is the limiting factor of most of us.


----------



## a1Matt (17 Jun 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> Just look for your local soft drink / pub supplier as they normally have a CO2 bottle service and it's normally quite cheap. I've got one just up the road to me in Bexleyheath and they charge Â£15+VAT for a 6.35kg refill. Takes about 15 minutes from when I leave the house till I get back with the new bottle.
> 
> London Beer Gas are also very good and I know of people who have used them and been very happy with the service.
> 
> James



Well done that man!  James would you mind posting their details?  I am currently buying new bottles each time, and a drive to Bexleyheath is fine for me


----------



## JamesC (17 Jun 2008)

Maison Maurice -  http://www.maisonmaurice.co.uk/

They will only refill their bottles so initially you have to buy the 6.35kg bottle which is a little bit expensive. Can't remember exactly how much now as it was a few years ago when I brought mine. Thereafter you just turn up and they take the old bottle and replace it with a nice full one. They are quite a friendly bunch there and are quite happy to deal with the general public.


*Caution when carrying CO2 bottles in the car*

CO2 bottles have a safety pressure valve that has been known (but it is very rare) to blow when being transported. It releases a lot of CO2 very quickly which if in the confines of a car can suffocate you very quickly. I always have the car windows open just in case. And yes, before anyone asks, I know of someone this happened to. Luckily he heard the hissing and sussed out straigh away what was happening and got out his car. Returned to find part of his back seat had turned into a block of ice.

I don't mean to scare people off but just to let you know of the possible dangers, even if very slim.

James


----------



## a1Matt (17 Jun 2008)

Cheers James.

I appreciate the safety warning - I am content to learn by other peoples mistakes wherever possible!

A chap from Chubb told me how a colleague of his broke his wrist by letting off a CO2 fire ext. without a horn on it.  The canister spun round with such force it snapped his wrist. ouch.


----------

